# Water puddle = misfire and gas in oil



## champagne2832 (Apr 16, 2018)

I have a 98 Altima. This is the second time I have had this problem. I drove through a puddle of water no more than 2 inches deep and the car starts misfiring and stumbling horribly. Now there are 2 cylinders that are not firing correctly and gas is dumping in them and mixing with the oil....causing it to smoke horribly from the exhaust and it smells of gas. The car will also not accelerate past 25mph except for the intermittent burst of speed here and there. The first time this lasted about 1 full day and then cleared up. This time it does not seem to want to go away. I pulled the distributor cap to check for moisture and there was none but I replaced with a new cap and rotor anyways because the points looked a little corroded. I also changed the oil due to the gas that mixed with it. Wired and plugs look good visibly. I am at a loss here as to what this could be? Any help would much appreciated! Thank you!!


----------

